# Mehrere Shebang in einem Script Verwenden



## SchwarzerMagierm (23. November 2013)

Hallo Communety, 

Ich stehe seit mehreren tagen vor dem Problem das ich mehrere Shebang in einem Shell script verwenden will ich aber keine ahnung habe wie das funktioniert.
ich möchte nämlich expect für den aufbau einer sftp Verbindung in dem Script nehmen und das dann automatisch auf mein Backup space laden so nun brauche ich aber dieses /bin/bash damit ich mit variablen arbeiten kann und die funktion 

```
$(date '+%Y-%m-%d_%H').tar.bz2
```
aufrufen kann kann mir hemand da helfen

```
#!/usr/bin/expect -f 
#!/usr/bin/bash

Datei_name = 'hall0'


spawn sftp user@Host
expect "password:"
send "Password"; #Hier muss das PW rein
expect "sftp>"
send "put pfad$Datei_name $(date '+%Y-%m-%d_%H').tar.bz2\n"
expect "sftp>"
send "exit\n"
interact
sleep 10
echo "Hoch geladen"
```


----------



## deepthroat (25. November 2013)

Hi.

Zwei Shebang Zeilen gleichzeitig verwenden zu wollen ist nicht möglich.

Expect ist allerdings TCL und somit kannst du auch ganz normal damit arbeiten:

```
set now [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%Y-%m-%d_%H"]
# ODER:
# set now [exec date {+%Y-%m-%d_%H}]
...
send "put pfad$Datei_name $now.tar.bz2\n"
```


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (26. November 2013)

Danke dir 
Supper nun kann ich das fertig machen


----------

